# Bye, Captain America :'(



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry you passed. You passed right before I was going to get your medicine. I'm sorry. We all loved you, Captain America. You were a good boy, unique, and playful. But now is your time. You have to go to heaven now. We all loved you so much, but I'll never forget you. you were my first plakat, too. :') 
I'll Love you Forever. Goodbye, Captain America.
11/25/11-4/6/12
 <3


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm sorry you lost him.:-(


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am sorrry about captain america, even i knew him a lot:








rest in peace


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! He was very beautiful!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

So sorry about Captain America


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He's in a better place now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## catlantic (Jan 22, 2012)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!
We'll all miss u 
u were a good fish:*(


----------

